# Neck-to-body bolt repair anchors



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

*sigh* I unknowingly purchased a casualty. I need to get my hands on these anchors. These are a brass helicoil-inspired anchor that gets installed into the neck to repair damaged/missing wood in the neck. They are also sold under advertising variants proclaiming added sustain and yadayadablahblahblah. lol 

ref pic http://www.strat-talk.com/forum/att...ck-screw-holes-dont-line-up-brass-inserts.jpg 

I could have sworn StewMac used to carry these not too long ago, but I can't find them now. 

Anyone know any local sources? Or perhaps a U.S. place that is reputable (read: won't screw things up at the border because i'm not waiting 3 weeks for this stuff)?

PATIA!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not just fill the holes with wood (toothpicks work) and glue? Another way is to drill the holes larger and fill with dowels, but you have to re drill the holes. With the toothpicks you just tighten the holes.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Why not just fill the holes with wood (toothpicks work) and glue? Another way is to drill the holes larger and fill with dowels, but you have to re drill the holes. With the toothpicks you just tighten the holes.


Honestly, i've just never liked the idea. It's not what i've experienced to be a solid solution (mind you i'm basing this on seeing others' repairs - never done this before but certainly not afraid to try ... with the inserts). I also don't have the patience to wait for the glue to cure well. (yeah i'm a bastard lol)

I'd actually love to buy a few sets of these and convert all of my guitars and be done with it. I've never liked that joint being plain screws and nothing else. Just me - overkill guy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you prefer not to go with Jim DaddyO's suggestion (which I am quite sure could work well), Spaenaur (Kitchener) has a selection of this type of threaded insert:

http://www.spaenaur.com/pdf/sectionB/B70.pdf

Possibly they will have what you need.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

"unit package 100"

I need to have 25 guitars to back that purchase. I don't need the divorce Dave!  HAHAHAHAHAHHAAA! 

I didn't think for one minute that this would not be a specialty item only associated with guitars. *duh!* Will chance searching the local box stores to see what I find. Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PickALick said:


> "unit package 100"
> 
> I need to have 25 guitars to back that purchase. I don't need the divorce Dave!  HAHAHAHAHAHHAAA!


OOOOPS...I didn't see that. 

Not all the small items they sell are by "unit packages".

Too bad...they appear to be what you are looking for (given your pic).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

greco said:


> OOOOPS...I didn't see that.
> 
> Not all the small items they sell are by "unit packages".
> 
> ...


Worse case scenario, I have to buy 100 and I sell a bunch to other's in need.

Will see what happens. 

Gotta name this one "Eleanor", like the "unicorn" Mustang from Gone in 60 Seconds. Now I have it, soon I won't lol 

Stupid project guitars! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

hardware stores.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I forget the name of these, but you can get them from a guy on e bay. There was an article about them in last months vintage guitar (which sadly is gone with the recycling.....)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Neck-Joint-I...ccessories&hash=item5ae0387da1#ht_2380wt_1309

HA! I found them. u owe me something. maybe a beer...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I found this old thread about threaded inserts:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=44223&highlight=threaded+inserts

It will be of interest to you.

Cheers

Dave

*zdogma* and I were typing at the same time...he won...LOL


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Seems you have what you need, but I'll add this anyway - Lee Valley has a product called QuikWood, which is an epoxy putty that cures hard and is still sandable. Just pack it in the holes and wait about two hours. Then redrill the holes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have two. If you want them I'm happy to part with them. Just PM your address. Bought a few to use in my lapsteels so I can mount them on a stand. Believe it or not, Home Hardware had them.

*Edit...I was at Home Hardware an hour ago and they stll had some. *

Did you try Lee Valley?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Pickalick,
I don't now how bad is damaged that neck. If it is just about enlarged screw holes, best way to fix it is to use hardwood dowels and glue.
If you still insist on inserts, any Home Depot has it. Cheers


----------



## tele (Dec 18, 2011)

In the time it takes for you to hunt down the inserts, you could have drilled the holes, plugged them with dowels and waited for the glue to dry and had time (days) left over!!!


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

tele said:


> In the time it takes for you to hunt down the inserts, you could have drilled the holes, plugged them with dowels and waited for the glue to dry and had time (days) left over!!!


a thousand times this. Seriously, wood glue is strong and doesn't take that long to cure. I recently filled in some holes in the neck of my current tele project using a paste of woodglue and sawdust, dried in a couple days, redrilled and now it is as solid as can be.
Honestly it seems like anchors would just be a headache.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Drill the holes out to a common size wood dowel ,glue the dowels,Sand flush & re drill the holes.
seen in Dan Erlewine's repair repair book 
also make sure the dowel's fit tight & you can cut little slots on the edge of the dowel for the glue to squeeze out


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Or buy splined wood dowels, drill the holes slightly smaller, glue,sand etc.. A couple of things about filling the holes over using inserts or heli-coils. As stated it's faster and less expensive. You can get a smoother fit over using metal inserts. There's less of a chance of the original screws working loose. As stated in other threads, bridge and tail piece inserts pull out and I can't see ones used for a neck being any different. If you're off a bit on your drilling, inserts can be a bitch to fix. And I don't know if it's been mentioned but it's more convenient. Say it's 9 oclock on a Saturday night and you notice the neck is a little wobbly. If you don't have inserts and a drill handy then you're not playing that guitar until at least sometime Sunday afternoon. Plugging the hole, especially with toothpicks and glue, has you playing again in a lot less time. Depending on the glue you use that could be as short as an hr. or two. That's a plus for me. Another plus is that you don't need a drill or other fancy equipment. Aside from the glue and the toothpicks all you need is a sharp knife and a little sandpaper.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

*this might be timely*

http://www.stewmac.com/tsarchive/ts...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ts0176


----------

